# printing with DTG



## Martian (Nov 23, 2008)

One Question... with DTG printing can I print real close to the neck lines or close to where the stitches at the sleeves are?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It will depend on your dtg printer, how high the print head can be from the top of the shirt and the platens you have available to you or can create. Here are some pics of using a creative platen to print directly on the collar using the Brother GT-541 printer. It is important to note that the Brother print head can be farther from the top of the shirt than most Epson based dtg printers, but you can still print on seams with an Epson-based dtg printer - just be careful not to have head strikes!

Mark

P.S. This platen style and a couple of others I think will be on display at the NBM Printwear Show in Indy at the end of this month.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I see those were done with Daves little sister system .. was third one done on it to? looks like an over size print to me


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sean,

The neck line pictures are done using a different platen then the oversized / jumbo platen (which is the last picture). I thought the picture would show how it is possible to print over the collar when using a dtg printer. The key is just having a good platen system and knowing how to adjust your artwork.

There are two types of oversized platens: 1) one to go from the top of the shirt all the way to the bottom and 2) one to go from the far right side of the sleeve to the far left side of the sleeve. The one used in the picture was the top to the bottom or the 12 to 6 platen (think as it as a clock).

Mark


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I never seen sleeve one or these other kinda platens .. where are they sold?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are pics of the sleeve and the oversized platens. They are going to be released at the Indy Show and Axiom will be demonstrating / selling them.


----------



## Cipher (May 22, 2009)

Mark,
Do you know when these large DTG are going to be available, or if they are, how i can get in contact with the companies..

Thanks!


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

I expect to see larger format printers at SGIA in New Orleans. My other company (International Decorating Technology) is coming out with a 24" that is currently in beta at 5 different shops. We hope to have it ready by SGIA. I think FreeJet may also have a 24" printer available.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Cipher said:


> Mark,
> Do you know when these large DTG are going to be available, or if they are, how i can get in contact with the companies..
> 
> Thanks!


Cipher,

If you are talking about the oversized platens, then you should contact Dave at LSS (1-800-764-8688). Here is his website - www.littlesistersystem.com. Here is the video for the oversized platens:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6hefEc8XIk[/media]

If you are talking about oversized printers, then there have been some out for a long time. I am not sure if DTG Digital is still selling the Bullet or Express. BusJet and MS One have some out. And as Jesse said, there will most likely be more out at the SGIA Show in New Orleans in Sept. or Oct. of this year.

I hope I answered your question. If not, please let me know.

Mark


----------



## Cipher (May 22, 2009)

Thanks!

I still think we maybe forced to do oversized screen printing, the pallets just arnt big enough without goint to a belt..


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Cipher said:


> Mark,
> Do you know when these large DTG are going to be available, or if they are, how i can get in contact with the companies..
> 
> Thanks!


 
We are shipping all of these Platens now.


----------

